# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  صور ال البيت والصور الأسلامية

## الأمل البعيد

**

*صور ال البيت والصور الأسلامية* 
*كل ما يتعلق بصور ال البيت سلام الله عليهم والصور الأسلامية في جميع المجالات للتصاميم او غيرها* 
*(الموضوع جهد شخصي )*
*واتمنى ان ماحد يشارك بشكر او ثناء فقط صور لنجمع اكبر عدد ممكن من الصور الإسلاميه* 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*حرم الامام الرضا عليه السلام با الثلج*
**
*.*
*.*
*
.*
*.*
**
*.*
*.*
**
*.*
*.*
**
*.*
*.*
**

*يتبع ....**
*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*مقام الامــام الحجة ( عج ) في النجف*
*.*
*.*
**
*.*
*.*

**
*.*
*.*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*صور نادره لمنزل اشرف الخلق محمد صلى الله علية وآله وسلم*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*صور من سامراء (( العسكريين )) 
*
**

**

**

*
*
**

**

**

**

**

*
*
**

**

**
* 
*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

::
::
::

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

ياقالع الباب الذي عن هزها .. عجزت أكفُّ أربعون وأربـــــع
والله لولا حيدر ماكانت الدنيا .. ولاجمع البريـــــــــــــة مجمع
أهواك حتى في حشاشة مُهجتي .. نار تشب على هواك وتلذع
' للمعتــزلي '

' حصـن خبيــــــــــر '




' أبواب حصـن خيبــــــر '






' الباب الذي قلعه الإمام علــي عليه السلام '




' أطلال بيوت اليهود في خيبــــر '




السلام عليك يا أمير المؤمنين ..

لا عّذَّبَ اللّهُ أُمِّـــــــــي إِنَّهَّـا شَــرِبَـتْ 
حُبَّ الوَصِـــــــــيِّ وَغّذَّتْنِيـــهِ بِاللَّبَ! ـنِ

::
::
::

×?° الأمل البعيد×?°

----------


## الأمل البعيد

القفص الموضوع على قبور أئمة البقيع عليهم السلام قبل الهدم للبقيع



حال البقيع حالياً
:)



------------ --------- --------- ------



جنة البقيع الغرقد



------------ --------- --------- -------

مقبرة المعلا قبل تهديم قبابها






------------ --------- --------- ------



مقام النبي إبراهيم (ع) في مكة المكرمة




مقام النبي إبراهيم (ع) في مكة المكرمة



------------ --------- --------- ------

قبر أبوطالب (ع) عم رسولنا محمد ص



------------ --------- --------- -----



قبر أم المؤمنين خديجة عليها السلام



------------ --------- --------

قبر آمنه بنت وهب (ع) أم رسول الله محمد ص





------------ --------- --------



قبر النبي إبراهيم (ع) في الخليل فلسطين





------------ --------- --------- -------

مسـجد جواثا الأثري بالأحساء





------------ --------- ---

قبر الصحابي الجليل بلال الحبشي رضي الله عنه



------------ --------- ----



قبر هابيل أبن آدم في الأردن



------------ --------- ------



قبر النبي يحيا (ع) داخل مسجد دمشق



------------ --------- ------



قبر النبي يحيا (ع) داخل مسجد دمشق2

----------


## الأمل البعيد

------------ --------- --------- -----

قبر النبي لوط (ع) في العراق



------------ --------- ---------



قبر النبي صالح عليه السلام



------------ --------- --------- -----

قبر النبي شعيب ع



------------ --------- -------

اثر قدم آدم (ع) في سيرلنكا



------------ --------- --

قبر النبي زكريا ع



------------ --------- --

قبر النبي هارون ع



------------ --------- -------

قبر النبي داوود ع



------------ --------- ---------

انطلاق طوفان النبي نوح (ع) في مسجد الكوفة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
صور تنشر لأول مرة عن النهر الموجود تحت قبر العباس بن علي عليه السلام
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

معلومات عن النهر...

نهر العلقمي هو فرع من نهر الفرات القديم وقد اندثر منذ قرون ويبعد مكانه عن مرقد العباس (عليه السلام) بمسافة (150 ـ 200) م قريباً من مقام سقوط الكف الأيسر.. حيث تدل هذه الأمكنة على مسار حركته (عليه السلام) عندما أخذ الماء من النهر ومن ثم قطعت يده اليمنى وبعد ذلك قطعت يده اليسرى بمسافة قبل أن يسقط صريعاً في مكانه الحالي..وهكذا تكون الرابطة بين بطل العلقمي وهذا النهر الخالد الذي خلده الله عز وجل بخلود صاحبه..واليوم وأنت تنزل إلى حيث المرقد المبارك للعباس (عليه السلام) تجد الصورة والعلاقة بين بطل العلقمي ونهره واضحة من خلال ما أحاط بقبره الشريف الماء الصافي الزلال الذي يستشفي فيه كل مريض ويتعافى ببركة هذا الشهيد وبن الشهيد وأخو الشهيد، أن سيدنا العباس قد حرم نفسه من شرب الماء لعطش ابن بنت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) فكرمه ربنا بأن جعل قبره محاطاً بالماء. وهذه الصور تنشر للأول مرة عن مرقده المقدسة وقد نشرت على موقع المعصومين الأربعة عشر (عليهم السلام) وموقع الكفيل التابع للجنة الإعلامية في الروضة العباسية المقدسة. ويمكنكم مشاهدة صور أكثر من خلال موقع المعصومين الأربعة عشر (عليهم السلام)


نترككم مع الصور...

----------


## الأمل البعيد

[IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/019.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/025.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/029.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/030.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/10-m-a.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/12-m-a.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/11-m-a.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/1-m-a.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/3-m-a.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/9-m-m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/2-m-a.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/13-m-a.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/4-m-a.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/5-m-a.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/046.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/05.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/09.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/010.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/011.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/037.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## الأمل البعيد

[IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/015.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/018.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/020.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/021.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/028.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/043.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/042.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/034.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/035.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/010.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaaal.***********/nahr-09099.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaaal.***********/abas-090009.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaaal.***********/hus-ioi.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/ahl-mos3.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/022.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/023.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/024.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/026.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/027.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/b077ali.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## الأمل البعيد

[IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/00baqer1.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/00ali1.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/00ali2002.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/imam-raza077.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/ahl-mos2.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/ahl-b-mos.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/imamraza077.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/ameer-alfahaal07.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/12imam3005677.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/12imam23077.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaal.***********/12imam07034.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/054.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/052.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/049.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alfahaaal.***********/bayt-nuali.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/045.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/044.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/041.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/040.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## الأمل البعيد

[IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/045.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/044.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/041.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/040.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/039.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/038.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/031.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/032.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/033.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/036.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/02.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/012.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/01.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/03.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/04.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/06.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/07.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/014.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/016.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://alf00hal.***********/017.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## جنة الحسين

الله يعطيش العافيه و يجزيش كل خير

----------


## Hussain.T

مشكووووووورة خية

الله يعطيش العافية

وان شاء الله اضيف صور بعدين.

تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يعطيكم العافيه ع المرور 
ننتظر مشاركتكم ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هلاا

حابه اشاركم معاكم في الصور

لكن اضن هذا الموضوع للقسم الصور

لي عوده

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
صور حرم رسول الله محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله)

اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد





 




















لي عوده أنشاء الله

ودمتم سالمين

----------


## همسة ألم

يعطيك الله ألف عافيه 
صوررررررر مره حلوين

----------

